# Problème reception mail sous alice



## koopland (17 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,
j'ai un problème de réception de mes mails sous alice depuis environ 3 semaines.
j'arrive à peu près à récupérer mes mails en passant directement sur page web d'alice.

Par contre impossible de les recevoir depuis thunderbird. Le logiciel tourne, et indique ceci :
Connexion : hôte contacté, envoi des informations de connexion... mais rien ne se passe.
je n'ai pourtant rien changé à mes configurations de paramètres.

Est ce que d'autres personnes ont le même problème ? j'ai entendu parler d'une fusion avec free qui mettrait le bazar...


----------



## foretdest (20 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Effectivement, la belle blonde va nous quitter pour se jeter dans les bras de Free... 
Pour résoudre votre problème, vous devez aller dans les paramètres de connexion de thunderbird et rajouter à votre identifiant (nom d'utilisateur) : @nomdedomaine.fr

En clair, si vous aviez une adresse en @infonie.fr, votre indentifiant doit maintenant être de type : truc.mucheATinfonie.fr
Même procédure pour les autres adresses utilisées par Alice : aliceadsl.fr, tiscali.fr etc...

Il y a cependant encore beaucoup de perturbations dues à cette migration, en particulier sur les adresses dites "secondaires" (créées en plus de l'adresse principale liée à l'abonnement).

Vous pouvez trouver des informations précieuses sur ce forum : http://www.c-alice.com/phpBB2/aide-...lateforme-mail-alice-vp220409.html?highlight=


----------



## guitou.net (23 Novembre 2009)

bonjour
je suis sur "mail" et j'ai galéré pendant 15 jours sans pouvoir accéder à mes mails.
il suffisait d'aller à "préférences", "comptes", "avancé",et dans "authentification" cocher "mot de passe" au lieu de "réponse au défi MD5"
Et pour moi depuis, tout baigne, sur tous mes comptes.
à bientôt


----------



## koopland (29 Novembre 2009)

Donc effectivement, mon problème de réception sous Thunderbird est résolu.

En sachant que mon mail est sous libertysurf.fr :

A "Nom d'utilisateur"  dans les paramètres de compte : au lieu d'avoir xxxxx%libertysurf.fr, j'ai remplacé le % par @, et maintenant tout remarche comme d'hab.


----------

